# keymap pour Linux ?



## hegemonikon (28 Novembre 2001)

Quelqu'un a-t'il un bon "keymap" en français pour son mac ? J'ai enfin mon GNU/Linux sur mon nouvel iBook (ouahou ! Quelle vitesse !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) mais la gestion du clavier laisse à désirer : les touches &lt;a&gt; et &lt;q&gt; me donnent un a !! (Pratique sous Vim ;( ) et par exemple :

&gt;                           #
&lt;    est inversé avec @

Alors si l'un de vous a  une gestion satisfaisante de son clavier pommé je suis preneur....


----------



## Bilbo (10 Décembre 2001)

Quelle distribution utilises-tu. Personnellement j'utilise Debian 2.2r4. J'ai eu le même problème. Avec Yellowdog 1.2 aussi d'ailleurs. Pour résoudre le problème, il faut recharger la keymap à la fin du boot.

Crée un fichier nommé _rclocal_ dans le répertoire /etc/init.d.

Dans ce fichier tu mets :
	
	



```

```

Rend-le exécutable.

Ensuite, tu crée un lien dans le répertoire rcX.d adéquat (voire dans tous). Nomme-le S99rclocal pour qu'il soit exécuté en fin de boot.

À titre d'exemple, voici mon lien :
	
	



```

```
Selon les distributions, les chemins changent mais l'idée de base c'est ça.

J'espère que ce sera suffisant.

A+

[09 décembre 2001 : message édité par Bilbo]


----------



## hegemonikon (12 Décembre 2001)

Oui merci, je ne me suis pas creusé la tête la Debian est géniale (jolie tautologie) mais dans woody/sid le système de gestion du clavier est défaillant : le mac-fr3 n'est pas parfait mais fonctionne, il est cependant remplacé par :

/etc/console/boottime.kmap.gz
au moment du boot, j'ai donc remplacé ce fichier par un lien symbolique vers :

/usr/share/keymaps/mac/mac-fr3.kmap.gz
Dans le même genre je remarque qu'il n'y a AUCUNE façon de changer de clavier en mode console (et non pas terminal) sous OSX !!!!!! Pratique !!!

Heureusement qu'il y a XFree86 sinon...

§§§


----------

